# new pics, new member.....well sort of >>>>



## windsor318is (Feb 28, 2003)

hi guys:wave: just making my first offical thread with pics, i havent posted much, feel a little out of place with all you rich 3 series guys on here with e46's:thumbup: . i actually found out about this site last year when i met ACK (pete) and CHRIS (webguy330i) in toronto. i must say i love the smilies on here, am i missing something.......i dont get the SABRINA one? so what do you guys think? sorry about the size of the pics.....


----------



## windsor318is (Feb 28, 2003)




----------



## windsor318is (Feb 28, 2003)

angle shot not much room under the fenders with 18's


----------



## windsor318is (Feb 28, 2003)

rear...need to adjust muffler never noticed till i took the pic


----------



## windsor318is (Feb 28, 2003)

nothing smells better than soft two tone leather ....


----------



## windsor318is (Feb 28, 2003)

a little messy..........


----------



## ronrich (Apr 11, 2002)

windsor318is said:


> hi guys:wave: just making my first offical thread with pics, i havent posted much, feel a little out of place with all you rich 3 series guys on here with e46's:thumbup: .


:bustingup :sabrina: :bustingup

Do a search for Sabrina and you will see why that elephant is named after her...


----------



## SONET (Mar 1, 2002)

The paint looks great, is it original?

No offense, but unless it has a M3 motor you should lose the M3 badge up front.  

--SONET


----------



## ronrich (Apr 11, 2002)

Oh, forgot....:bling: :bling:


----------



## JetBlack330i (Feb 8, 2002)

Give him a break for a well maintained car. Interior in excellent condition, except maybe the driver seat needs cleaning. :dunno:
The SP package comes with ///M badges on the wheels.
In Europe I believe it also adds ///M badges on the doorsteps.
The new ZHP adds ///M on the steering wheel.
None has the M engine.


----------



## SONET (Mar 1, 2002)

JetBlack330i said:


> *The SP package comes with ///M badges on the wheels.
> In Europe I believe it also adds ///M badges on the doorsteps.
> The new ZHP adds ///M on the steering wheel.
> None has the M engine. :dunno: *


But none of those cars have 'M3' or 'M5' badges on the front or the back to deceive people, either. IMHO 'M3', 'M5', and 'M6' have a different significance than '///M' because they refer to a specific model, not a 'tuning/motorsports' group. :dunno:

I guess I'm just picky like that. My philosophy is that if you must mis-label something, then label it as less, not more. Like putting a 525i badge on a 540i for example.

Anyhow, sorry to hijack the thread. :angel:

--SONET


----------



## ronrich (Apr 11, 2002)

JetBlack330i said:


> *Give him a break for a well maintained car. Interior in excellent condition, except maybe the driver seat needs cleaning. :dunno:
> The SP package comes with ///M badges on the wheels.
> In Europe I believe it also adds ///M badges on the doorsteps.
> The new ZHP adds ///M on the steering wheel.
> None has the M engine. *


but bmw didn't put that M3 badge on the grill. And BTW, I was not making fun of his car. I do like the car. Except for the M3 badge...


----------



## JetBlack330i (Feb 8, 2002)

ronrich said:


> *but bmw didn't put that M3 badge on the grill. *


If they did it wouldn't be called a mod.  Or are you against all mods?
But why is it that when BMW does it it's OK. When we do it it's rice or something else?


----------



## ronrich (Apr 11, 2002)

JetBlack330i said:


> *If they did it wouldn't be called a mod.  Or are you against all mods?
> But why is it that when BMW does it it's OK. When we do it it's rice or something else?
> *


Because it is not a M3. I agree with Sonet.


----------



## ChadS (Jan 4, 2002)

ronrich said:


> *Because it is not a M3. I agree with Sonet. *


What he said.


----------



## ayn (Dec 19, 2001)

Great looking car! I love the E30s! is the paint original?

About the ///M3 badge and stuff, here's my take on it, I think he should either debadge the 318 in the rear, or get rid of the ///M3 badge in front... unless of course he put an E30 or E36 M3 engine in the car (very possible)... 

--Andrew


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

Looking good Al, very nice pics! 

So when is the next major show/cruise in the TO area?


----------



## windsor318is (Feb 28, 2003)

ayn said:


> *Great looking car! I love the E30s! is the paint original?
> 
> About the ///M3 badge and stuff, here's my take on it, I think he should either debadge the 318 in the rear, or get rid of the ///M3 badge in front... unless of course he put an E30 or E36 M3 engine in the car (very possible)...
> 
> --Andrew *


the paint is original except the hood has been repainted
...how about this i glued the badge on so its not going anywhere, and yes the e36 m3 motor is very posssible...........


----------



## windsor318is (Feb 28, 2003)

Ack said:


> *Looking good Al, very nice pics!
> 
> So when is the next major show/cruise in the TO area? *


well pete the next one is Darknights nationals in markham july 5 and 6th. check maX for the offical meet thread. only problem is its outdoors (gona be hot:tsk: ) and we have to drive our cars to our hotel room over night saturday, and bring it back the next day:dunno: tell me if your interested, and thanks for the comliments:thumbup:


----------



## Bobby 325i (Oct 18, 2002)

Another MaX member aboard, the car looks stunning. I love the 2 tone seats and the paint on your car in incredible. truly a beautiful bimmer.


----------



## JetBlack330i (Feb 8, 2002)

ronrich said:


> *Because it is not a M3. I agree with Sonet. *


Even if he put an M3 engine in it still wouldn't be an M3.
Now what?


----------



## windsor318is (Feb 28, 2003)

JetBlack330i said:


> *Even if he put an M3 engine in it still wouldn't be an M3.
> Now what? *


i though this site had more respectable bmw enthusiasts that done ruin peoples thread


----------



## JetBlack330i (Feb 8, 2002)

windsor318is said:


> *i though this site had more respectable bmw enthusiasts that done ruin peoples thread *


I suggest you read the entire thread again.
I'm the only one here that defended your M3 badge.   :tsk:


----------



## windsor318is (Feb 28, 2003)

JetBlack330i said:


> *I suggest you read the entire thread again.
> I'm the only one here that defended your M3 badge.   :tsk: *


i know you were, im just asking you......


----------



## JetBlack330i (Feb 8, 2002)

windsor318is said:


> *i know you were, im just asking you...... *


This site is the antithesis of e46fanatics.
While you see people salivating at any and all rice mods over at fanatics, people here go bunkers on pics of brand new, freshly delivered bimmers. 
I think some here would have an orgasm is you posted a bimmer comming down the delivery truck covered in cosmoline.
:stickpoke :neener:


----------

